# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 07-01-2004. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 28-12-2003.

<b>NJOFTIM: Tashme mund te bisedoni me shqiptare nga gjithe bota ne kohe reale duke vizituar dhomen #shqiperia qe eshte hapur ne rrjetin e ri 100% shqiptar, IRC.ALBASOUL.COM. Mund te klikoni mbi butonin "Chat" ne forum ose mund te lidheni me mIRC ne adresen /server irc.albasoul.com . Ju mirepresim!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Cfare mbani mend me shume?" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29320

Titulli: "Si u pelqen te flini?" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29319

Titulli: "hi" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga rrapistja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29318

Titulli: "Pershendetje" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dolphin_girl04)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29317

Titulli: "The 100 best songs ever!" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29316

Titulli: "Cili eshte fruti qe hani me shume?" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29315

Titulli: "Sa kafe pini ne dite?" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29314

Titulli: "Windows 2003 server" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga alditirona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29313

Titulli: "Shqiptari kap kryqin ne uje ne Greqi" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga FJORIN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29309

Titulli: "Albtelekomi socialist nje tjeter superhajdut." (postuar 07-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29307

Titulli: "Nje emer fisi shqiptar ne dy mijevjecare" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29306

Titulli: "poezi" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga bledStarova)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29305

Titulli: "Politikanët shqiptar dhe karriera e tyre" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29301

Titulli: "teherani dha kajro afer pajtimit" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga vajza pa fat)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29300

Titulli: "Rugova: Standartet duhet te plotesohen edhe nga UNMIK" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29298

Titulli: "India dhe Pakistani bien dakord të rifillojnë dialogun" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29297

Titulli: "Pjesë humoristike që mund të luhet nga 3 - 4 persona?" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga Drita e shpirti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29295

Titulli: "Bajron" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29294

Titulli: "Fotografi nga Folklori" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29292

Titulli: "Emra për fëmijë të porsalindur" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga Xhuxhumaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29291

Titulli: "Si e ka ndjekur SHIK-u Namik Doklen, zv kryeministrin aktual ?" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29290

Titulli: "Frike dhe ankth per te ardhmen." (postuar 06-01-2004 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29289

Titulli: "Bujrum ke sofra Fierake!!" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga DJ-GABRIELE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29287

Titulli: "RD -13 vjece.." (postuar 06-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29285

Titulli: "A  më e mirë është Adelina apo Leonora?" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga Transparenca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29281

Titulli: "Lufta në Kosovë dhe arsyet e këtij konflikti" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29280

Titulli: "Si eshte me mire te jesh" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29278

Titulli: "Privatizimi i Mobtelit" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29276

Titulli: "Interviste e Kim Mehmetit: Standartet aty ku nis e vdes letersia" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29272

Titulli: "Dhurimi i organeve" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga fioreal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29271

Titulli: "Shkelje e drejtave te njeriut" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga DINA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29270

Titulli: "Amerikanet masa te rrepta." (postuar 06-01-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29265

Titulli: "Letra bombë në zyrat e Parlamentit Evropian." (postuar 06-01-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29264

Titulli: "Probleme me internet dhe zë në SuSe Linux 8.0" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29260

Titulli: "Në cilin vënd shqiptarët ndihen më të diskriminuar?" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga memedheu1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29257

Titulli: "Manchester United në duart e një bosi rus nafte" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29255

Titulli: "&quot;Shenjterohet&quot; Rudi Vata" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29254

Titulli: "Shqiptare te burgosur s'ka vetem ne Greqi" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29252

Titulli: "Mediu: Koalicion me deputet e perjashtuar socialiste" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29246

Titulli: "Demaçi jep dorëheqjen nga bordi i RTK-së" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29244

Titulli: "Buzeqeshja" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29242

Titulli: "kush me ndihmon per te degjuar cd" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga FLEUR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29240

Titulli: "Cka do te beni ne kete vit per kombin?" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29235

Titulli: "Paradox" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga deep_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29230

Titulli: "Hetimi i akuzave per krim te organizuar dhe korrupsion" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29226

Titulli: "Lajme Kryesore Nga Futbolli Shqipetar." (postuar 05-01-2004 nga Bledari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29225

Titulli: "Falmerajeri, dijetari që rrëzoi mitin grek" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29223

Titulli: "Nxitje Per Drejtesi Dhe Largim Nga Mashtrimi" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29222

Titulli: "Kadri RRoshi ne vitin e tetedhjete" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga FJORIN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29221

Titulli: "Morali........!! Sa me i/pak moralshem eshte shqiptari i sotem?" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga EXODUS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29215

Titulli: "Besimi Shkencor Ne Vetvetja 1&gt;&gt;" (postuar 05-01-2004 nga Ermali-AL.....)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29210

Titulli: "1 photo nga BLACK_KNIGHT..." (postuar 04-01-2004 nga FierAlda143)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29205

Titulli: "Ka me shume rendesi Njeriu apo Paraja?" (postuar 04-01-2004 nga ice_storm)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29202

Titulli: "A doni ti njihni Vrasesit dhe shtabin Vrases?" (postuar 04-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29201

Titulli: "Sonda amerikane spirit Rover ulet ne planetin Mars" (postuar 04-01-2004 nga memedheu1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29200

Titulli: "Si mund të vej ca fotografi nga një revistë në galeri?" (postuar 04-01-2004 nga DGman)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29192

Titulli: "Nje program calendar" (postuar 04-01-2004 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29191

Titulli: "Kampionati me  i bukur ne Bote?" (postuar 04-01-2004 nga Bledari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29190

Titulli: "Patriotizmi ... Ajo c'ka i duhet shqiperise..." (postuar 04-01-2004 nga honzik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29189

Titulli: "Kush e formoi Siden" (postuar 04-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29186

Titulli: "Çfarë mendoni për Ahmet Zogun?" (postuar 04-01-2004 nga honzik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29176

Titulli: "Interviste e Fadil Tolaj-t" (postuar 04-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29173

Titulli: "Perrallat...." (postuar 04-01-2004 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29172

Titulli: "Kristal në mjegull" (postuar 04-01-2004 nga e_kalter)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29170

Titulli: "Bibla ne kunderthenje me veten" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga altini55)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29167

Titulli: "Teoria e Inteligjencave te Shumta (Theory of Multiple Intelligences)" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga Cupke_pe_Korce)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29166

Titulli: "Ja dhe prezantimi im!" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga Brunilda^Ny)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29165

Titulli: "Aksidenti automobilistik vret familjen shqiptare ne dite festash" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29164

Titulli: "Kuriozitete" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga besi84)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29163

Titulli: "Ghuha shqipe shum e mire por tani e kane bere mix me fjale te huaja." (postuar 03-01-2004 nga MICH)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29155

Titulli: "Rraca e zezë në të ardhmen do dominon Botën?" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga DeuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29149

Titulli: "Lindja" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29145

Titulli: "Liria , vellazerimi dhe barazia ." (postuar 03-01-2004 nga DESARTI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29141

Titulli: "Pse në krishtërim gruaja e mbuluar quhet motra e nderit?" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga Mision)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29140

Titulli: "Hey kush luan WARCRAFT III KETU??" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga Mr_Right)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29139

Titulli: "Përshëndetje nga Alesia në NY" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga XxAlesiAxX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29138

Titulli: "Mexiro... Një cowboy në lindjen e mesme..." (postuar 03-01-2004 nga mexiro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29137

Titulli: "Me terrorizëm kundër terrorizmit" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29136

Titulli: "Detyrat E Njeriut Ndaj Njeriut" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29135

Titulli: "nje program per cookies" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29128

Titulli: "Statistika per vizitoret ne nje faqe" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29127

Titulli: "Test i sistemit" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29126

Titulli: "Paraja dhe pushteti" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga Laguna)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29124

Titulli: "Sekretet boterore" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga (AHMEDI))
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29122

Titulli: "paraja dhe pushteti" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga Laguna)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29121

Titulli: "Monumentet kulturore të Voskopojës në rrezik!" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29119

Titulli: "Si iu duken veshjet ekstravagante!?" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29118

Titulli: "Kisha dhe Kostandini" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga Matrix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29115

Titulli: "Nevojiten poezi për shoqërinë!" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29113

Titulli: "A ekziston Zoti apo Satani?" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga rudi c33)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29112

Titulli: "Eja më thuaj mirëserdhe..." (postuar 02-01-2004 nga Macoku_me_cizme)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29100

Titulli: "Mrekullia shqiptare në katedralen kroate" (postuar 02-01-2004 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29095

Titulli: "D-day, Shirak fton edhe Shreder ne perkujtim" (postuar 02-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29092

Titulli: "Akullthyesit hebreo-palestineze te paqes" (postuar 02-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29091

Titulli: "Filmi me i fundit qe keni pare?" (postuar 02-01-2004 nga Di68)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29089

Titulli: "Dhuna seksuale si krim nderkombetar-Dhunimet ne Kosov(dhe pasojat e tyre)." (postuar 02-01-2004 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29088

Titulli: "Klonimi ne Kosove" (postuar 02-01-2004 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29087

Titulli: "A besoni se fituesit e festivaleve te R.T.SH e meritojne fitoren?" (postuar 02-01-2004 nga ice_storm)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29077

Titulli: "Mesazhi i Moisiut për vitin e ri 2004" (postuar 01-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29072

Titulli: "Rezolutat e mia për vitin e ri 2004" (postuar 01-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29068

Titulli: "cameria" (postuar 01-01-2004 nga honzik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29066

Titulli: "si duhet zgjidhur problemi i camerise" (postuar 01-01-2004 nga honzik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29065

Titulli: "A Ndodhet Kush Pran Kompjuterit Ne Keto Momente?" (postuar 01-01-2004 nga bardhi77)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29063

Titulli: "perse ne Krishterizem" (postuar 01-01-2004 nga Mision)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29062

Titulli: "Data te rendesishme ne historin e popullit shqiptar." (postuar 01-01-2004 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29061

Titulli: "Cfare do te donit nga shkenca?" (postuar 01-01-2004 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29060

Titulli: "Faqe per te degjuar muzike." (postuar 01-01-2004 nga alditirona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29059

Titulli: "Allahu Furnizuesi" (postuar 01-01-2004 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29058

Titulli: "Besimi dhe e vërteta e tij" (postuar 01-01-2004 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29057

Titulli: "Hititet.... Ndoshta shqipetare ...." (postuar 01-01-2004 nga mexiro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29055

Titulli: "Si mund te fshij ato fjale qe kerkoj tek google" (postuar 01-01-2004 nga alditirona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29054

Titulli: "detyra per kete vite" (postuar 01-01-2004 nga Egla-tina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29051

Titulli: "Ah emigrimi" (postuar 01-01-2004 nga Egla-tina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29050

Titulli: "Toka mbas 200 milion vjetesh, oktapod gjigand popullojne evropen?" (postuar 31-12-2003 nga Judges of Ur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29045

Titulli: "Gezuar Vitin E ri 2004!" (postuar 31-12-2003 nga Ervisa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29041

Titulli: "MONADOLOGJIA - Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz" (postuar 31-12-2003 nga armandovranari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29030

Titulli: "Sa kohe i duhet Shqiperise te ngreje krye edhe te bashkohet me Europen?" (postuar 31-12-2003 nga ice_storm)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29027

Titulli: "cna lidh ne me arabet" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga honzik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29019

Titulli: "Ne Gjermani" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga NUDEL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29018

Titulli: "Ju lutem me ndihmoni te gjeje nje kenge" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga Duke_Of_Arberia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29017

Titulli: "Mesazhi i Rugovës për vitin e ri 2004" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29013

Titulli: "Te ndryshme!!!!!!!" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga invisible girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29011

Titulli: "Në lidhje me visa-lotery, kërkoj pak ndihmë" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga Andisi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29009

Titulli: "Donald Suxho - volejbollisti Shqiptar me kombetaren e Amerikes" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga edspace)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29008

Titulli: "Kënga që po dëgjoni në këtë çast..." (postuar 30-12-2003 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28993

Titulli: "Festivali i 42 i kengës në RTVSH" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga Alesia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28989

Titulli: "ekonomia e shqiperise" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga honzik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28987

Titulli: "Shtrirja e Islamit tek shqiptaret ne ditet tona" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga (AHMEDI))
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28986

Titulli: "A di njeri..???" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga HoW)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28984

Titulli: "Më morri malli" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28983

Titulli: "Per shqiptaro-vllehet e forumit" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga Vllahu-tr)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28982

Titulli: "Kërkohet DJ shqiptar në TORONTO..." (postuar 30-12-2003 nga ^^ÂNGEL_MAN^^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28981

Titulli: "Celsat e kashtes dhe &quot;opozita&quot; e PD-se" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga gabriel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28980

Titulli: "Probleme me nje file ne komp." (postuar 30-12-2003 nga Patrioti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28978

Titulli: "Mbreti i Dardanisë- Holkeri!!!!" (postuar 30-12-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28975

Titulli: "Ç'thotë viti i ri për anëtarët e forumit shqiptarë?" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga Egla-tina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28973

Titulli: "Kristo Dako-patriot i shquar shqiptar" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28972

Titulli: "Zgjedhjet ne Serbi, radikalet marrin pushtetin" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga Judges of Ur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28966

Titulli: "Në mes të ikjes dhe ardhjes" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga Liridona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28965

Titulli: "Kanatiere   leshi  !!!" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga inter_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28961

Titulli: "UNIONI Shqiperi-Kosove" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga besi84)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28959

Titulli: "Përshëndetje nga Prishtina (besi84)" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga besi84)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28957

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga Prishtina (besi84)" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga besi84)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28956

Titulli: "POEZIA-Arti që po vdes pa romantizëm" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga uragani007)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28955

Titulli: "Karikatura" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga (AHMEDI))
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28952

Titulli: "Kerkohet nje Password Bios" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga Force-Intruder)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28951

Titulli: "Gjera interesante" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga snajperet)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28950

Titulli: "Sa te kenaqur jeni nga viti qe po leme pas..." (postuar 29-12-2003 nga PaMeLaA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28949

Titulli: "U dashuruam ne të dy" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga ASSAS|NS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28943

Titulli: "Krijesat janë ato që kanë nevojë për Allahun" (postuar 29-12-2003 nga gazi_21)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28942

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Cfare mbani mend me shume?
 o 'Fytyrat' (1 vota)
 o 'Emrat' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29320

Sondazh: Si u pelqen te flini?
 o 'Barkas' (2 vota)
 o 'Drejt(me kurriz)' (1 vota)
 o 'Majtas' (0 vota)
 o 'Djathtas' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29319

Sondazh: Cili eshte fruti qe hani me shume?
 o 'Rrushi' (0 vota)
 o 'Molla' (0 vota)
 o 'Dardha' (0 vota)
 o 'Pjeshka' (0 vota)
 o 'Kajsia' (0 vota)
 o 'Ftoi' (2 vota)
 o 'Limoni' (0 vota)
 o 'Portokalli' (0 vota)
 o 'Lajthite' (0 vota)
 o 'Arrat' (0 vota)
 o 'Bajamet' (0 vota)
 o 'Hurmat' (1 vota)
 o 'Ananas' (0 vota)
 o 'Arrakokosi' (0 vota)
 o 'Mango' (0 vota)
 o 'Papaya' (0 vota)
 o 'Shega' (0 vota)
 o 'Kiwi' (0 vota)
 o 'Avogado' (0 vota)
 o 'Kumbulla' (0 vota)
 o 'Te tjera....' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29315

Sondazh: Sa kafe pini ne dite?
 o '1' (1 vota)
 o '2' (0 vota)
 o '3' (0 vota)
 o 'Me shume' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29314

Sondazh: Cfare do deshironit te jeni
 o 'kristian' (2 vota)
 o 'musliman' (6 vota)
 o 'ateist' (0 vota)
 o 'nuk di ke te zgjedh' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29278

Sondazh: Ka me shume rendesi Njeriu apo Paraja?
 o 'Njeriu' (8 vota)
 o 'Paraja' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29202

Sondazh: Kush Kampiuonat eshte me i Bukur?
 o 'Angli' (8 vota)
 o 'Gjermani' (1 vota)
 o 'Itali' (18 vota)
 o 'France' (2 vota)
 o 'Spanje' (6 vota)
 o 'Portugali' (1 vota)
 o 'Argjentine' (0 vota)
 o 'Brazil' (1 vota)
 o 'Greqi' (0 vota)
 o 'Turqi' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29190

Sondazh: cfare mendoni per Ahmet Zogun
 o 'ka qene i mire per shqiperine' (3 vota)
 o 'ose jo' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29176

Sondazh: A na shkojn ne vajzat shqiptare nje veshje estravagante ?
 o ' Nuk na shkon nje veshje e tille sepse eshte provokuese.' (10 vota)
 o 'Une  vishem si te kem qef vete .' (2 vota)
 o 'Se kam iden .' (0 vota)
 o 'Per mua te vishet si te doje , nuk me intereson veshja .' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29118

Sondazh: cameria
 o 'kur' (1 vota)
 o 'si' (2 vota)
 o 'kush' (0 vota)
 o 'pse' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29066


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

07-01:
 o pjeter (51) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=888

07-01:
 o Marli (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1296

07-01:
 o Erdie (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1838
 o Erdeta. B (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1924

07-01:
 o beri (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2088

07-01:
 o Tania (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10669

07-01:
 o Kosovarja_UK (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3253

07-01:
 o &lt;GRUPI&gt; (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3666

07-01:
 o Ketrushja (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3690

07-01:
 o djal me cika (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6868

07-01:
 o Genti73 (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3954

07-01:
 o DejvDejv (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5087

07-01:
 o JETA-Gjilan (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5897

07-01:
 o vli (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6880

07-01:
 o laetitia (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7242

07-01:
 o bubu (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7954

07-01:
 o uendi (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8096

07-01:
 o Erka (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8358

07-01:
 o Agim2 (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8873

07-01:
 o ankth' - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9612

07-01:
 o joanna (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10459

07-01:
 o CuTe-BruneTTe (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10583
 o toni174 (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11548

08-01:
 o amoxil (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=196

08-01:
 o tini12345 (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1859

08-01:
 o loveplus (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2052

08-01:
 o xixellonja (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2272

08-01:
 o bimbashi (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3670

08-01:
 o gfh (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3699

08-01:
 o josh (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4238


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 28-12-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 154 Anetare te rinj
 o 164 Tema te reja
 o 3,351 Postime te reja
 o 14 Sondazhe te reja

----------

